# ativan (lorazepam) or clonazepam?



## stephanie3 (Nov 5, 2008)

ok here goes... i've had only DR for almost a year now and thought i was starting to come out of it! i went from 100% DR 24/7 to apprx. 30% from the end of nov til about 2 weeks ago. now its all back! and its bad with a vengeance. i have always been totally anti-medication because of some bad experiences with ssri's (lex,celexa) but now with my anxiety and dr up i was considering taking a benzo because of the minimal side effects. i was just wondering which should i try lorazepam or clonazepam? (i have perscribed both at different times because i never wanted to take meds so i hang on to the bottles just incase.) i've heard about alot of ppl with dpd take clonazepam and it helps but i've also heard some have taken lorazepam and it took away their dr. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

......


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Greg, you seem to be adamantly against benzos.

Stephanie- I'd give the clonazepam a try since it is less addicting than lorazepam. But only do this under the supervision of your physician. If it does not work for you do not keep taking it (but whatever you do, do not stop cold turkey!). Benzo's do wonders for panic and anxiety but they do not reduce DP/DR for all of those that suffer from it. Don't expect it to be a wonder drug. I did and was disappointed. Though it reduced my DP/DR it did not cure it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

.....


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Yes, but for good reason, most of the shit things that have happened to me over the last couple of years have involved benzo's...they are a very addictive drug long term.


I can understand that. But benzo's are the only thing that keep me from curling up in a ball in the corner and shaking in pure terror. So my opinion differs.


----------



## qbsbrown (Aug 18, 2004)

Ativan did nothing for my DR and/or anxiety. While clonazepam does work for my DR, it does seem to induce depression, irritability, and more of a "wet blanket" feeling.

Brian


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

qbsbrown said:


> Ativan did nothing for my DR and/or anxiety. While clonazepam does work for my DR, it does seem to induce depression, irritability, and more of a "wet blanket" feeling.
> 
> Brian


This. I'm considering coming off of the clonazepam now because of the depression. *sigh* Maybe I'll try lamictal. I don't know what the fuck to do anymore.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Yes, but for good reason, most of the shit things that have happened to me over the last couple of years have involved benzo's...they are a very addictive drug long term.


The analogy that I like to use is to compare Tylenol (APAP/acetaminophen) with the use of a benzodiazepine. If a person uses Tylenol properly, as directed, then it is helpful for a variety of conditions. However, if it is taken in too high of a dose, or mixed with other drugs (such as alcohol), then it can destroy your liver.

Greg, try not to be so close minded and negative when it comes to suggesting medication. Clonazepam has been very useful to many people on this board, including myself. I take it as prescribed by my psychiatrist, and I've never had a bad experience or side-effect from it. I'd say the problem here lies with you rather than the drug.

Edit: Stephanie, I recommend speaking with a physician before taking the medication you have been previously prescribed. Just because you've been prescribed a benzo in the past doesn't necessarily mean it is appropriate for you to take it now. I'd check with a doctor just to be on the safe side. And good luck.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

stephanie3 said:


> ok here goes... i've had only DR for almost a year now and thought i was starting to come out of it! i went from 100% DR 24/7 to apprx. 30% from the end of nov til about 2 weeks ago. now its all back! and its bad with a vengeance. i have always been totally anti-medication because of some bad experiences with ssri's (lex,celexa) but now with my anxiety and dr up i was considering taking a benzo because of the minimal side effects. i was just wondering which should i try lorazepam or clonazepam? (i have perscribed both at different times because i never wanted to take meds so i hang on to the bottles just incase.) i've heard about alot of ppl with dpd take clonazepam and it helps but i've also heard some have taken lorazepam and it took away their dr. any suggestions?


I was never really taking lorazepam for a long time.
Clonazepam takes a little longer to work (not great for panic), but has a half-life of 16-30 hrs (depending on your body).
That generally makes clonazepam better for DP/DR, since it stays in your system longer.
Addiction potential for clonazepam is actually lower than for the short-acters like lorazepam or alprazolam (Xanax).


----------

